# starting an online business from spain



## kevincloud (May 17, 2013)

Hi, Me The ins and out is that i was living in the south of France happily, then i came down with a case of flu (turned out it was cancer lol i am only 33) i had made sure i had enough money to last 2 years prior to leaving the UK, but was not working. Roll on 3 years and i am in the UK, Selling E-commerce business sites (cloud backup) and other products to people actually based in their country of residence, a question i was asked and could not answer, it was from a chap who wanted to buy an E-commerce business, he is moving to Spain and wanted to know whether he would have to pay tax on his dividends. I stated to him that i could not help and he should seek more legal advice, but i felt i was letting him down as not knowing the basics, can anyone offer me any information on the subject and considering my family now live in Lanzarote its always handy to know incase i decide to pack up and move over myself 
thanks
Kevin


----------



## digitcode (May 17, 2013)

Hi,

If that chap is going to live in Spain then of course he has to pay tax on his dividends, apart from that to be able to legally sel anything on his site he has to pay his autónomos bill that's around 260€, maybe a bit less for the first year if he's under 30 and it's a newly founded business.

I know it is very different from the 10 pounds or so + tax you pay back in the UK but there you go...

What some people do over here is establish a ltd company in the UK from Spain, but there are a few things you have to do to be able to do that, you should ask an accountant about that.


----------

